# Favorite Perch Jigs.



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Perch eyes on a silver Jack spoon are the best. When you're done fishing, just throw your rod in the box with an eye on it, then you've already got bait for the next time you fish. The eye gets hard as a rock sitting in the back of the truck, but a few seconds in the water, softens the thing right up.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Sometimes when the action is good I use teardrops w/minnows instead of just minnows. My color of choice is ALWAYS hot pink w/purple, I get them at lakeside.


----------



## catchem79 (Sep 3, 2002)

I like Swedish Pimples in pearl or silver with green prizum tape I usually put half a pearch minnow on either treble or single hook. I also like using halo jigs. Last year we killed the pearch on Higgins with them.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

it has to be my all time best ice fishing lure. also, last year. i heard the people really killed the perch using small crappie jigs, 1/24 ounce or something like that, tipped with a small tube bait. 

As for chubby drater, i also read that article and wanted to try them, but couldn't find them, however, yesterday my dad went to gander mountian, he thinks the one near detroit on m59, and seen some, but he didn;t buy any, he wasn't down there for fishing stuff. they cost $6 bucks apiece. seems a little high for a ice fishing lure to me


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

For you Saginaw Bay guys, I know that the small spoons with "beads" are popular. I've always used tear drops of various shapes and designs, but these hooks with "beads" are new to me. May be a dumb question, but do the "beads" come with the hook, or do you add those like a salmon egg to the hook? Never looked at one close enough to know.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

J.D

Jack hooks come with beads on the hook.Tear drops tipped w/minnow are a good choice too. The reason i use jack hooks is when a nice school of perch come through you will get at least twice as many most times. 

hoffie


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Anise balls are available in packages from Blue Water Bait in Fair Haven during the winter. They are about the size of a salmon egg, are red in color and have a strong smell of licorice. They are very durable on the hook. In answer to the question about the beads from Just Ducky, the beads come on the spoon and are attached to the hook just behind the barb. Perch eyes are also excellent bait. I also forgot to mention that another good choice is tube jigs or as we call them, squids.I also throw some steel on Lake St. Clair for both perch and pike.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

On LSC, gold w/ red bead is my #1 followed by pnk/wht, and then prpl/wht. I'm going to try some tube jigs this winter. I do well in the soft jwater on them but never tried them inthe winter. II have also used red sponge in place of the red yarn. Works well when they are on the bite......


----------



## walleyeman57 (Apr 22, 2002)

We have used spoons or jigging Raps with chicken skin for bait. The skin will stay on for 50+ fish and when they are hitting it can't be beat. Cut the skin in strips. and let 1/2 " dangle. We use barbless hooks on the spoons when they are hitting good and the Raps when its slow or when prospecting.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey wm57 , do you soak the SkinZ in Anise Oil , or anything or just ride 'em bareback??
Interesting concept -- I gotta try it!!
 Robert


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Ya I was going to ask regular or extra crispy?


----------

